# Replacing Upgraded Hard drives



## jsfrederick (Jan 31, 2003)

I upgraded my DTivo with two hard drives a while back. The drives are starting to go bad now and I want to replace the two drives with one drive. I have the Weekees TwinBreeze bracket and fans.

I'm planning on getting the InstantCake image for my box and laying it down on a 320 GB drive. Since IC is 6.2, it will allow me to access all 320 GB and not be limited by the 137 GB issue, correct?

Also, any problems with using the TwinBreeze kit with one drive? I will place the single drive at the end of the cable and set it to Master.


----------



## wscannell (Dec 7, 2003)

Yes , Instantcake will allow you access to all 320GB.

I cannot see any reason that the Twinbreeze kit would have a problem with only one drive.


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

jsfrederick said:


> Also, any problems with using the TwinBreeze kit with one drive? I will place the single drive at the end of the cable and set it to Master.


No, no problems at all. In fact, I have been thinking over getting the bracket for my DT. I only have a single drive setup and plan to keep that, but I would like the extra fan.


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

supasta said:


> No, no problems at all. In fact, I have been thinking over getting the bracket for my DT. I only have a single drive setup and plan to keep that, but I would like the extra fan.


I've done this in the past with a weaknees bracket. Temps dropped dramatically. Well worth it if you already have the bracket.


----------



## jsfrederick (Jan 31, 2003)

Thx! that's what I thought, just wanted verification.



wscannell said:


> Yes , Instantcake will allow you access to all 320GB.
> 
> I cannot see any reason that the Twinbreeze kit would have a problem with only one drive.


----------

